# scalibor collars and stronghold



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the information. Can you buy Scalibor collars and Stronghold from pet shops in France and Spain or do you have to visit a vet?

If pet shops, does anybody know if there is one anywhere near Calais?

Craigy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Frontline I believe is the meds used in France, available from the vets there (cheaper than UK) dunno about Spain?

Look under the tutorials for Pets abroad, Rita wrote an excellent article that may help.

Regards M&D


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi we have a scalibor collar brought from our vet ready for the next trip the name on the box is intervet http://www.intervet.co.uk/ may be of help


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi, 
Maybe these will be able to help.
Malc

http://www.bestpetpharmacy.co.uk/index.asp
http://www.animalmedicines.co.uk/product.php?productid=802&cat=199&page=1


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We bought our collar at a vets in Spain, Benicassim and the stronghold equivilent. Frontline is available in pet shops without the need for the vets We buy the Frontline combo when at the vets in France.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

My dog Harry...finds those special collars really heavy............


----------

